
Tech firms aren't biggest users of H-1B visas - ghosh
https://www.axios.com/tech-firms-arent-biggest-filers-of-visa-applications-2226392488.html
======
icomefromreddit
A dishonest analysis: There are more tech firms than Microsoft, Google,
Amazon, Facebook and Apple.

> Thousands of other companies accounted for the remaining 557,062 labor
> filings.

And most of them are IT firms.

